# Trivia 5/30



## luckytrim (May 30, 2022)

Trivia 5/30
  DID YOU KNOW... 
  Massachusetts is the only one of the 13 colonies still governed by its original constitution. 


  1. What was the name of Paris Hilton's TV reality show ? 
  2. Who played the lead roles (male and female) in the 1969 film version of the Broadway hit, Cactus Flower ? 
  3. Who coined the term "Just Say No" ? 
  4. Biblically speaking, how many sons did Jacob have ? 
  5. Who authored Beloved, the 1988 Pulitzer Prize winner for fiction ? 
  6. Who was the first Afro-American to serve on the U.S. Supreme Court ? 
  7. Name the 83 year-old actress who was just nominated for an Oscar for her work in An American Gangster . 
  8. Australia is divided into how many states / territories ? 

  TRUTH OR CRAP ?? 
  In Poker, "cheese" refers to a winning hand . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  . 
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  1.THE SIMPLE LIFE
  2. GOLDIE HAWN and walter matthau
  3. NANCY REAGAN
  4. TWELVE
  5. Toni Morrison
  6. THURGOOD MARSHALL
  7. Ruby Dee
  8. Eight 

  CRAP !! 
  "Cheese" is simply a bad hand; the kind you're better off folding right away.


----------

